
Henry Kissinger: The Coronavirus Pandemic Will Forever Alter the World Order - illiilliiililil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-coronavirus-pandemic-will-forever-alter-the-world-order-11585953005
======
ThePowerOfFuet
[http://archive.is/Jk1SZ](http://archive.is/Jk1SZ)

------
IXxXI
I tend to associate the arrogant smugness displayed by characters like Henry
Kissinger. With a lack of intelligence, knowledge and competence. Change my
mind.

